# Tatiana Mocha Stabona Cigar Review - Very BAD Smoke, ..if you can get it to smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not going to waste much time here. This cigar, while looking good in the wrapper, is absolutely horrible. The flavor is putrid and the cigar ...

Read the full review here: Tatiana Mocha Stabona Cigar Review - Very BAD Smoke, ..if you can get it to smoke


----------

